# New guy



## thinusb (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey all,

Name is Thinus and new to the Forum. Some very good info on this forum but had some Q's so joined up.

Cheers
Thinus


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*thinusb* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ripsid (Feb 17, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM.................


----------



## brazey (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dath (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Ask away man, you'll find the answers here bro, lots of proper info to lead you in the right direction to your goals.


----------



## JonP (Feb 18, 2012)

welcome!


----------

